# Accidental Side Dish Discovery



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Other night I made some baked potatoes with my grilled steak. 
I posted I coat them w EV Olive Oil, and spice w salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Pierce and bake for 45 - 1 hour at 375 depending on size. 

Had one leftover potato and kept it in the fridge. 

HERE'S THE DEAL: 
Wifey took it out, cut it into "rounds" topped w a dollop of sour cream and garnished w some fresh snipped chives. (tater eaten cold) 

Simple, easy and cheap. 

I WILL MAKE THIS OFTEN and what a GREAT picnic or TAILGATE item. 
Great finger food that is just delicious.


----------



## flash (Jun 15, 2008)

Cold tater?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I can't even eat potato salad. Just doesn't seem right, but I do love taters from the smoker


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 15, 2008)

No pics, never happened!!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 15, 2008)

take left over baked taters slice em length ways bout 3/8 inch thick top with bacon bits favorite cheese and fresh ground black pepper throw in smoker 3 hrs or so or on grill til crispy good stuff


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Hah, if you're a Doctor WELL VERSED in endoscopy proceedure you're welcome to see em!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

What Bubba said...


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

Accidents make the best recipes! I just won a $1,000.00 recipe contest with an "accident"...you never know!

QueTeePie
Tracy


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds like it might be good, heck eat potato salad so why not give it a try. seems always a potato left anyway. i gonna give it a shot. thks vman!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds tasty to me......next time fry em in a pan with a little EVOO.....then top with your SC and chives.......YUMMM.....baked potato with sour cream disguised as a "chip"....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






L8r,
Eric


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like a nice tasty way to get rid of that extra baked tater!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 16, 2008)

My problem is getting my food to stay long enough to be called "left overs"!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 10, 2008)

left over potatoes are great cold or hot.  I am going to have to try the smoker idea.  sounds awesome


----------



## cahusky (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats actually pretty close to a dish a chef friend of mine used to make all the time. Difference being, she would thinly slice the potato, season it with salt, pepper and garlic salt and then toss it on the grill. After a crisping she would mix it with fresh cut chives, mayo and sour cream. They are awesome and ive made them numerous times.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 10, 2008)

TRY rubbing your potatoes with evoo and then dust with some garlic salt or garlic powder then foil and bake.  Put a couple small holes in the foil and you will get a little more smoky flavor.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 11, 2008)

what he said^


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 11, 2008)

This recipe is made with boiled potatoes obviously, they use mealy sweet(not yammy sweet like yukon sweet) potatoes. Infact there very mealy, but it would also be good with left over room temp smoked or grilled pot.


8 potatoes
1 cup grated Queso casero, queso fresco, feta or muenster-style cheese
1 cup Evaporated milk
2-3 tbs  AjÃ* amarillo paste, or minced jalapeÃ±o
Â½ tsp Turmeric
4-8 Saltines or soda crackerscrumbled
3-4 Tbsp  Oil
Salt & pepperto taste

Lettuce leaves about 12 each
Eggs hard boiled, quartered 4 each
Tomatoes cut into thin wedges 2 each
Black olives pitted 8-10 each (Peruvian or kalamata)

METHOD
Basic Steps 
  Cover the whole potatoes with salted water and boil until cooked through. 
  Remove from heat, drain and cool. Peel potatoes when cool and cut in half 
  length-wise or in rounds. 
  Place the cheese, evaporated milk, peppers and turmeric in a blender or food 
  processor and puree till smooth. With the motor running, add the crackers one 
  at a time to thicken the sauce. Again with the motor running, drizzle in the 
  oil. Add more crackers if the sauce is too thin and milk or water if it's too 
  thick. Season with salt and pepper. 
  Line a serving platter with the lettuce leaves. Place potatoes on top of the 
  lettuce leaves. Spoon chile-cheese sauce over the potatoes. Garnish serving 
  plate with egg quarters and tomato wedges. Sprinkle olives over potatoes and 
  serve.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 11, 2008)

The dish is great, its peruvian, the chili paste in the recipe is made from a chili indiginous to the andes, hard to get. I would really use a blend of yellow bell and scotch bonnet if I couldnt get the yellow peruvians.


----------

